# Tapatalk HD



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

For the life of me, I cannot get this forum to load on Tapatalk HD! My other forums load fine, but once I click Hedgehog Central it just says "connecting to server" and nothing else happens. Any suggestions? Downloading Tapatalk 2 is not an option, as it won't even install on my tablet for some reason. I have a Google Nexus 7, by the way.


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. :? On both Tapatalks. It worked great for about two days. And then all of a sudden this forum stopped loading, although all of my other forums still work fine.


----------



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

Same for me, my other forums are fine. Sad.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have asked Bryan to look into this.


----------



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks, Nikki.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

What is Tapatalks?


----------



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

It's a forum consolidation app for apple/android mobile devices. It makes forum browsing much easier since the screens are smaller than PCs.


----------



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

I know it's only been a week, but I'm just letting you guys know that this is still not working.


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have been having this problem for weeks, but mine tells me that it "cannot connect to server". all my other forums work great but not this one... i miss being on here.


----------



## hcentral (Aug 21, 2008)

Has this site always been available on Tapatalk?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes it has been, Bryan did an some type of update or something awhile back and it worked again I think the newest version has to be downloaded again?


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know if it was actually fixed, I'm still having problems with it.. all the other forums I am on are not having any problems... anyone else?


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

Still isn't working for me either.


----------



## Sarah_Stark (May 2, 2013)

This still isnt working for the regular tapatalk app


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry about this. Don't know what to say other than we keep sending reminders that it's not working.


----------

